# How long on medication after transfer?



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

[posted by Mountainlions DH]

How long do you use patches and pessaries for after a successful transfer?

Mountainlion had her FET on 6th Feb at IM, and just realised that she only has just over a weeks patches left [despite ordering a box or 2 extra to allow for wastage]

Have e-mailed IM, but might not get reply till after work Monday, so any replies welcome, so can place order as soon as possible. We have to order our medication in from Italy as our 'lovely' lady GMP refuses to give us medication privately or on NHS, as she doesn't agree with treatment abroad, or 'older ladies having babies'...

Thanks, the Mountainlions.


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Mountainlions DH!  Congrats to you and the Mrs on your BFP!

My clinic wants their patients to take the support meds up to week 12 and then reduce down gradually, but I know this varies from clinic to clinic - I think some start at 11 weeks.

Hope you hear from IM soon to put your mind at rest - bummer about your GP, but I know the Italian pharmacy get things delivered really quickly.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee (Oct 14, 2007)

*Hello Mountainlion DH

Stay on patches and pessaries for 70 days after BFP....then placenta is fully formed and will provide all the hormones baby lion cub needs. 

BY LAW your GP should be able to precribe them now as it's a confirmed BFP and u/s scan been done. ie its a viable pregnancy and by law they MUST support it. I suggest changing yoyur GP....The prescription may be private and you'll maybe have to pay. You may be lucky and find a supportive GP though who will give them on NHS.

Good luck 
love  sunny 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies lesleyj and Sunny 
I have placed order tonight with ItalianPharmacy, as Mountainlion runs out in a weeks time, and we need another 2 weeks worth of patches.

[incidently we were supplied by ItalianPharmacy,with Epiestrol 100 patches made by Pfizer, and Mountainlion can wear these fine, but the small batch of patches we got from IM [Evopad] caused lots of irritation and itching. Must use a different adhesive.]


----------

